#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: این ارور مربوط به چی هست در ویندوز7؟

## touch

درود

برنامه آموزشی میخوام اجرا کنم این ارور رو میده حتی سی دی خود آموزش رو که می ذارم دوباره همین رو میده 
خواستم بدونم مشکل از کجاست
با تشکرررررر

Capture.PNG

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## rezanurse826

کدام ارور را می دهد ؟
عکس یا فیلم بگذارید .

----------

*touch*

----------


## touch

Capture.PNGCapture25.png

----------


## touch

:این ارور مربوط به چی هست در ویندوز7؟:  :این ارور مربوط به چی هست در ویندوز7؟:  :این ارور مربوط به چی هست در ویندوز7؟:  :این ارور مربوط به چی هست در ویندوز7؟:  :این ارور مربوط به چی هست در ویندوز7؟:  :این ارور مربوط به چی هست در ویندوز7؟:  :این ارور مربوط به چی هست در ویندوز7؟:  :این ارور مربوط به چی هست در ویندوز7؟:  :این ارور مربوط به چی هست در ویندوز7؟:  :این ارور مربوط به چی هست در ویندوز7؟:  :این ارور مربوط به چی هست در ویندوز7؟:  :این ارور مربوط به چی هست در ویندوز7؟:  :این ارور مربوط به چی هست در ویندوز7؟:

----------


## Mohaamaad

درود اين نرم افزار قابليت اجرا بر روي ماشين مجازي را نداره , شما از ماشين استفاده ميكيني?

Sent from my SM-J3110 using Tapatalk

----------

*touch*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
این مشکل به علت یکی از آپدیت های ویندوز به وجود میاد



```
wusa.exe /uninstall /kb:3045999
wusa.exe /uninstall /kb:3071756

```



این دو دستور را در cmd که با Run as admin اجرا شده باشه بزنید. هر کدوم یکی از اپدیت های ویندوز رو بر میگردونه. احتمالا مشکل شما حل بشه. اگر هم حل نشه قطعا یکی از آپدیت ها مشکل ایجاد کرده ولی باید وقت صرف بشه تا متوجه بشید کدوم یکی هست. نتونید پیداش کنید باید ویندوز عوض کنید! 
حالا شما این دو تا روکه گفتم بزنید امید خدا احتمالا حل میشه

----------

*touch*

----------


## nekooee

(عنوان شما اصلاح شد در عنوان باید به مشکل اشاره کنید)
ابتدا روشی که در پست قبل گفتم بررسی کنید. اگر حل نشد از این روش تست کنید:






        To view this video please enable JavaScript, and consider upgrading to a web browser that
        supports HTML5 video

----------

*touch*

----------


## touch

*ممنونن  از لطفتون فقط خواستم بدونم این نرم افزار vbb3 باید دانلود کنم
تشکر*

----------


## nekooee

نه با یک نرم افزار vbb3 رو که ارور میداده باز کرده. بالاش اسم نرم افزار رو نوشته. شما قبلش روش اول رو تست کنید

----------

*touch*

----------

